# Whittingham Hospital (Fourth Lancashire County Asylum)



## krela

Whittingham was built as the fourth lancashire county asylum and was originally the largest asylum in Europe.

It is now partly demolished, partly used, partly very derelict and partly abandoned.

Please use this thread for comments/chat


----------



## James Hall

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*

Try these:

http://www.sub-urban.com/whitt.htm 

http://www.simoncornwell.com/urbex/hosp/wh/e070403/index.htm 

http://www.geocities.com/urbexers3/infil.htm

Pixie Lulu's site
regards,
James Hall


----------



## BenWRX

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*


----------



## Pete

Hi Folks,

I noticed that there is occasionally a bit of confusion over buildings at Whittingham. I thought i would put this map up to show what is/was what and that it may help new people that don't know the site. Its not meant to show 100% coverage or mega detailed but has most major buildings and landmarks and what has gone. In particular Cameron House Division is often mistaken for St. John's Division which was demolished a few years back around when the MSU/forensic unit was built. 





can be found larger (readable size) here


----------



## saul_son

Visited here Yesterday with Rookinella and Matthew after their snap decision to drive all the way up from Bath to pick me up(thanks guys) and have a look at the Asylum. We arrived at 7 in the morning and the place is really nice early morning, very nice indeed! I didn't really take many photos of the buildings etc as I have loads already but concentrated on the decay and things scattered about the place.


----------



## Pennywise

Note to everyone:

There was the normal security guard on last night (one with yellow Cinquecento) and also a 206 security car, when we drove up, they was walking back down towards the hut, so we parked up near the medium secure unit still being used on the car park, and went over the fields. One of the most nervy noises I have ever heard is the buzzing of an electric fence . Went around the pond, and as we were approaching it, something/someone startled the ducks, so we bombed across the grass towards the laundry, and entered via the usual route. Had much more of a look around this time, found the chalkboard which everyone seemed to have signed, but couldnt find chalk to do it with . Went upstairs in most cases, found a few places we didnt hit last time, etc. But it was getting late (2.30am) so we decided to leave it, and we only got home at 4am after frantically searching for an open petrol station . Will post the photos up on my Photobucket what were taken, not many though.

D.


----------



## Pagan

Sorry guys I've been offline all week-my internets been busted I thought I'd post up some pictures of my trip to Whittingham hospital from last year, hope you like them


----------



## staffordshireranger

this place looks great i`ve not done any other asylums for a while...this looks worth the visit....it`s in poor shape..great pictures btw..really do it justice


----------



## marked-man

All soon to be coming down within the next 18 months and thats offical! 

Marked-man:


----------



## EMMA

Hi, I'm kind of new to this. I discovered that Whittingham hospital is abandonded. I contacted the poeple that are now in charge of it and was told that under no circumstance could I go and take photos. What is the security like there? is it safe to just go and get some pictures. I'm an artist and want to document some of my art in the building...
any advice...


----------



## tims

i've only done cameron house so there loads more for me to see here!


----------



## marked-man

At least when every building is pulled down to be replaced by 540 "sheds" the Abmin building and the 4 flanking wards left to right 4,3,11 and 12 will remain

Mark


----------



## lost

EMMA;12465; said:


> Hi, I'm kind of new to this. I discovered that Whittingham hospital is abandonded. I contacted the poeple that are now in charge of it and was told that under no circumstance could I go and take photos. What is the security like there? is it safe to just go and get some pictures. I'm an artist and want to document some of my art in the building...
> any advice...



Most of the time you'll never get anywhere by asking the owners or security personnel - they're too scared of the repurcussions to even think about letting you inside. It might not be a good idea to go in on your own if you're inexperienced because the place was a 'bit knackered' a year ago when I visited, it's even more knackered now. I'm sure one of the local Whittingham regulars would be up for guiding you around.


----------



## Pennywise

lost;12647; said:


> Most of the time you'll never get anywhere by asking the owners or security personnel - they're too scared of the repurcussions to even think about letting you inside. It might not be a good idea to go in on your own if you're inexperienced because the place was a 'bit knackered' a year ago when I visited, it's even more knackered now. I'm sure one of the local Whittingham regulars would be up for guiding you around.



^^^What he said. It's not that hard to get in, but don't go alone. We had someone on here saying it was too difficult to get in, but TBH, if you can't get in there, there isn't much else you would be able to do. All it takes is a keen eye for detail


----------



## King Al

Pennywise;12654; said:


> ^^^What he said. It's not that hard to get in, but don't go alone. We had someone on here saying it was too difficult to get in, but TBH, if you can't get in there, there isn't much else you would be able to do. All it takes is a keen eye for detail



I try not to expect any thing more than a Recce, I always go prepared with everything I can think of and I leave it in the car, then if I find an access point I am prepared for a full infiltration. And not disappointed (well depending on far I’ve traveled)


----------



## lost

Going to places expecting a recce is a bit defeatist. I go expecting an explore and it usually happens!


----------



## Pagan

I agree with Lost, if I drive for miles to get in somewhere, I'm gonna work my hardest to get in, if not, I'm gutted


----------



## King Al

Pagan;12669; said:


> I agree with Lost, if I drive for miles to get in somewhere, I'm gonna work my hardest to get in, if not, I'm gutted



That’s my point I don't like being "gutted" but I do like enjoying a location whether I am inside or outside the building, simple!


----------



## Azubi.UK

For all the arty members who want somewhere easy, Whittingham is FUCKED inside in places. Over the last year, thanks to pikey damage and the buildings falling even more into disrepair, some of the floors no longer exist and some are extremely questionable. If you walk around there like a tourist, chances are you might just go through a floor and get hurt. There is broken glass everywhere, nails sticking out, scallies and pikeys roaming around, security do INTERNAL PATROLS alongside thier external patrols. 

If you know where to look then access is a piece of piss. If you do get into the buildings, make sure you keep your enterance disguised. Some people like to make it glaringly obvious and this is annoying. 

English Partnerships, in all thier arsehole glory, won't let you in any of thier sites. I believe thier has only been one case and they had some form of very expensive insurance for the trip and another fought hard just to get externals with permission. Correct me if I am wrong other members. Just go in _our_ way if you are really determined. 

On an end note, Whittingham has constant traffic of scum each day. As each of these days go by, more and more is getting trashed. I have been a couple of night now, hunting the little bastards but I haven't managed to collar any yet.


----------



## Foxylady

Azubi.UK;12887; said:


> There is broken glass everywhere, nails sticking out, scallies and pikeys roaming around, security do INTERNAL PATROLS alongside thier external patrols.



After much debate and answers from other forum members, I now know what chavs and pikeys are, but...um...what are scallies please? (I obviously don't get out enough!) 
Cheers
Foxy 

Edit
Just occured to me...short for scallywags maybe?


----------



## mr_bones

Been to Whittingham a number of times now, it is one of those places where it is so busy - the place changes every visit. I have compiled these photos from 4 trips - there are plenty more where these came from  








































































excuse randomness


----------



## Reaperman

Foxylady;12889; said:


> After much debate and answers from other forum members, I now know what chavs and pikeys are, but...um...what are scallies please? (I obviously don't get out enough!)



I always think of scallies them as Chavs from the northwest - Liverpool, manchester preston area. Another term you might come across is Townies which is just another regoinal variant. But whatever the region they tend to be just the same thing with a different name.

well thats how I understand it anyway.


----------



## Richard Davies

Reaperman;12906; said:


> I always think of scallies them as Chavs from the northwest - Liverpool, manchester preston area. Another term you might come across is Townies which is just another regoinal variant. But whatever the region they tend to be just the same thing with a different name.
> 
> well thats how I understand it anyway.



I first remember hearing about scallies 10 years ago, a good before time before the term chav came around.


----------



## Jarhead

Scallies are the same as chavs. Townies ARENT the same as these.


----------



## Reaperman

Jarhead;12918; said:


> Scallies are the same as chavs. Townies ARENT the same as these.



.... Explain .... Where I grew up we never had chavs just townies, and as far as i could tell there really wasnt any difference.


----------



## philgt

Has anyone explored the superintendants house that looks cool I went down about 18 months a go now and the main complex didnt look to bad (well not from the outside) Has it changed much is there bording of the windows ect , the barbed wire fence was well maintained. We got out by using the admin porch as a sort of climbing frame lol


----------



## Lightbuoy

Reaperman;12921; said:


> .... Explain .... Where I grew up we never had chavs just townies, and as far as i could tell there really wasnt any difference.




From what I understand, think that "Townies" are the more up-market / posh version of the "Chav".


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hey Mr. B,

Crackin' pictures. Really like the look of your photos -capture the atmosphere of the place really well. Is the spiral staircase in a water tower? Thanks a lot for sharing!  

Lb 

P.s. -also like that curved corridor!


----------



## Foxylady

Lightbuoy;12954; said:


> Is the spiral staircase in a water tower?



That is one very, very scary spiral staircase. 

Foxy


----------



## mr_bones

Lightbuoy;12954; said:


> Hey Mr. B,
> 
> Crackin' pictures. Really like the look of your photos -capture the atmosphere of the place really well. Is the spiral staircase in a water tower? Thanks a lot for sharing!
> 
> Lb
> 
> P.s. -also like that curved corridor!



Cheers lightbuoy - they are from quite a few trips and wanted to choose some that were a bit different!

Spiral staircase is in the tower, yes - its echoes like a goodun in there and the staircase creaks worryingly when you climb up or down it!


----------



## Jarhead

Lightbuoy;12953; said:


> From what I understand, think that "Townies" are the more up-market / posh version of the "Chav".



^^^ Thats right. Think the guys in Skins...


----------



## Lightbuoy

mr_bones;12963; said:


> Spiral staircase is in the tower, yes - its echoes like a goodun in there and the staircase creaks worryingly when you climb up or down it!



Sounds like Foxylady was right for being scared of that staircase then -dodgy stairs combined with a long drop is never desirable!!  
The Main Hall looks stunning -somehow defient to the chavs, townies etc, etc, etc........has similarities to Severalls / Hellingly Main Halls.
If you get the chance, can we see some more of your pics of Whit? (pretty please?)  

Lb


----------



## King Al

Lightbuoy;12975; said:


> If you get the chance, can we see some more of your pics of Whit? (pretty please?



Second that! (pretty, pretty please)


----------



## mr_bones

haha sure - glad they are being appreciated. give us a few hours


----------



## mr_bones

Seeing as everyone was so positive about the last set, i've got some more!


















































































Everyone likes to see a drawer labelled 'Vaginal Examination'?


----------



## Foxylady

The pic of that leaded window is superb. Nice to see it's still intact. Liking the very overgrown window, too.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## pixie

Cracking shots there Mr Bones


----------



## Richard Davies

The old office equipment look interesting, & guess as most female patients would be living there all year round "well woman" check-ups would be needed......


----------



## Azubi.UK

To answer the question regarding the Superintendant's House, that is attached to St. Lukes and was where the Lawns Shop was as well as the library I believe although I could be wrong about the library. Easily accessed.

The Water tower had a series of floors with a set of stairs running along the wall to each floor. It is only the last section, leading up to the water tank at the top that has the spiral staircase. Nice views up there.

Some of those pics posted by Mr. Bones were from my first ever trip! I remember them with fond memories.


----------



## Reaperman

mr_bones;13033; said:


>



Enjoyed these two photos, Very moody.


----------



## pixie

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*



James Hall;2522; said:


> Try these:
> 
> http://www.sub-urban.com/whitt.htm
> 
> http://www.simoncornwell.com/urbex/hosp/wh/e070403/index.htm
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/urbexers3/infil.htm
> 
> Pixie Lulu's site
> regards,
> James Hall



pixielulus site is now upgraded onto here also http://pixies-graveyard.fotopic.net/

more up to date images from whittingham on there


----------



## King Al

Nice one! Its been more than three years since I visited Whittingham and I don’t remember any of that, perhaps its time to go back...


----------



## Lightbuoy

Hi Mr. Bones,

Thanks for putting up some more pictures -not disappointed!  
Particularly like the tiled floors & the floodlit outside shot -that must be one heck of a torch!! 

Lb 

P.s.- oh no, you've shown that "scary" staircase again -hope it hasn't frightened Foxy too much!!


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*



pixie;13047; said:


> pixielulus site is now upgraded onto here also http://pixies-graveyard.fotopic.net/
> 
> more up to date images from whittingham on there



Hey Pixie,

Nicely laid-out site with some interesting explores -thanks for the link! 
Especially like the look of your Cherry Knowle pics -must get up there soon!!!

Lb


----------



## lost

Oh since everybody's posting images I might as well do some too...



























More can be found here


----------



## mr_bones

Nice one Lost, liking the curved wall one and the soggy tunnels!


----------



## pixie

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*



Lightbuoy;13086; said:


> Hey Pixie,
> 
> Nicely laid-out site with some interesting explores -thanks for the link!
> Especially like the look of your Cherry Knowle pics -must get up there soon!!!
> 
> Lb



thank you , Cherry knowle was amazing , but I have to say Whittingham is my first choice  and being right on my doorstep too is a bonus



Lost those x-rays are long gone as im sure you know you have some really great pics of the hall


----------



## lost

Where did the x-rays go?


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*



pixie;13141; said:


> but I have to say Whittingham is my first choice  and being right on my doorstep too is a bonus




Is Whittingham the one where only one side is left (being laid-out in a giant horseshoe)? The other side now re-developed -that must look pretty odd!!


----------



## marked-man

The X-rays and such things where collected by the health authority that lefted them there in the first place, worries about either radiation{!} or more likely patient confidentialty.

Marked-man


----------



## Pete

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*



Lightbuoy;13144; said:


> Is Whittingham the one where only one side is left (being laid-out in a giant horseshoe)? The other side now re-developed -that must look pretty odd!!



Not Whittingham. The main building (St.Luke's) is a horseshoe but hasn't been redeveloped yet, although two annexes have gone.

I think you might be thinking of the multimap image of Bexley hospital perhaps (its since been totally demolished)?


----------



## Lightbuoy

*Re: Whittingham Hospital*



Pete C;13149; said:


> I think you might be thinking of the multimap image of Bexley hospital perhaps (its since been totally demolished)?



Ah yes, just looked at Bexley Hospital -that was the one I was thinking of. Sad to see that all that's left is a pile of rubble 
Thanks Pete.

Lb


----------



## Azubi.UK

marked-man;13145; said:


> The X-rays and such things where collected by the health authority that lefted them there in the first place, worries about either radiation{!} or more likely patient confidentialty.
> 
> Marked-man




It was patient confidentiality. A woman was looking for information regarding her father who was once a patient. She was told by the owners of www.whittinghamhospital.co.uk (I looked on the forum she asked on) that us explorers have found records in there. Next thing you know the xrays and financial records have gone.


----------



## marked-man

Not only that but, all the records of what the patients had spent their £1 in the 1971 have also gone from the Lawns to be burned which had been scattered all over the floor. What ever was on the various records they can not be that important if the hospital left them when they pulled out. Most of them are of the dead anyway

Marked-man


----------



## Azubi.UK

marked-man;13379; said:


> Not only that but, all the records of what the patients had spent their £1 in the 1971 have also gone from the Lawns to be burned which had been scattered all over the floor. What ever was on the various records they can not be that important if the hospital left them when they pulled out. Most of them are of the dead anyway
> 
> Marked-man



To be honest, it doesn't matter if they are dead patients or not. The Trust made a big song and dance saying that no records were left in there and that they were in SECURE Storage which, as we all know, was a load of bollocks as they were sat in Admin and the basement of Lawns. Only after that woman showed them the pictures explorers had taken of the records did they admit they had fucked up and quickly retrieved them. These records are patient records and I believe they have to be retained in secure storage for a certain number of years and then destroyed. In Whittingham recently I found a card that had the details (name, d.o.b., family, illness, etc.) of an ex patient who moved to the States. Even had the address of where they moved to. Should that information be allowed to fall into my possession?


----------



## King Al

I have spent days reading through old records a many hospitals including Whittingham, I enjoy reading ward reports, “Incident” logs and in some of the bigger asylums: the admission forms. Now I will openly admit that not just any one who can clime a fence should have access to these records, I find them fascinating and therefore enjoy a look through but I don’t pay attention to names, or share or publish the info, or use it for any sort of fraud etc. but I suppose the argument would be that if I wanted to I could, and that should obviously not be allowed.

If I found out that any one could go through my records I would be pretty pissed off to say the least!


----------



## marked-man

I wished I'd read them sadly to late, if anyone does get the chance to read your own hopital file. The main problems are there in Medico Speak and the wrting is so poor its no wonder accidents happen. The typed out letters are the only things that can be read with ease. A letter was on Ebay from Whittingham to the family of a patient in about 1900 ( for those worried about such things, he is dead) and He so the ad' said was caught sheltering under a tree in the rain, so they whipped him into Whittingham and have now cured him of the weakness, happy days!


----------



## King Al

I can’t be bothered with all the “jargon”. I like stuff like this “patient has suffered from depression and schizophrenia since youth but continued to live with his mother until recently was found by police thieving "disorderly" fish from a public pond…” / poor bugger


----------

